# Questions on Grain-Free food



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

So, as of now with the breeder, Sophie is not showing signs of grain allergies. But since I found out more Maltese have a grain allergy I planned to put her on Blue Buffalo Freedom puppy food. Will putting her on grain free now, even though she's not showing signs of allergies, put her at risk of developing allergies like humans? Or should I put her on regular Blue Buffalo Small Breed formula for puppies unless I see an allergic reaction?

Any input would be great. And yes. I am set on doing Blue Buffalo. I plan on mixing wet and dry food


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Grain free kibble is either way too high in protein for a Malt...or it has a lot of potato or sweet potato. For myself I would prefer that my carbohydrate intake come from a good quality whole grain than a high sugar non-grain such as potato.

In my research on kibble,I decided that Blue was too high in dry protein for my dogs. I decided on a food that had high quality protein and high fiber carbs...brown rice and barley. 

The benefits and problems with "sweet potato" depends very much on the individual....and more so on what exactly "sweet potato" amounts to. There is a world of difference between the flesh and the skin. But, they do not tell us if it is "whole" or not on dog food labels.

Regarding sweet potatoes...there are some pretty wonderful health benefit to eating the SKIN of Japanese white sweet potatoes...but the skin is so tough I can't chew it up. 

Just saying...you need to read everything ever printed about dog food....then you have to make the best choice you can and keep your fingers crossed.

The bottom line: the very best for you pooches is to home cook;
the very worst diet for your pooch is also home cooking. Best if it is a perfect balance. Worst if it lacks even one important element...or is too high in a harmful element. We are still stumbling around in the dark. We try to do the best we can. We try much harder to feed our pets well than we do for ourselves.

Read. Learn. Do the best you can with the knowledge you gleaned.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Grain free kibble is either way too high in protein for a Malt...or it has a lot of potato or sweet potato. For myself I would prefer that my carbohydrate intake come from a good quality whole grain than a high sugar non-grain such as potato.
> 
> In my research on kibble,I decided that Blue was too high in dry protein for my dogs. I decided on a food that had high quality protein and high fiber carbs...brown rice and barley.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ashely do what will work best for you. Honestly, while there are several dogs out there that actually need grain free, I don't think you have to start that way just because it's the current trend. 

I would though, try to rotate forumulas with each bag, to keep the protien changing (as in duck, chicken, beef). It is also not a bad idea to watch the level of protien in the bag, I am uncomfortable feeding anything above 30%. The Fromm that I feed fluctuates between formuals it goes from about 24-30%. I use the four star line and sometimes get the grain free, sometimes get the grain inclusive. There is debate on most of the grain free foods being too high in protien for our little ones and some believe that even the 30% is too high-I personally do not know the answer to that but I don't frett too much because I rotate formulas.

I agree home cooking is one of the best options out there  but that's a whole other discussion! (fun one at that  )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with the others that the grain free kibble is too high in protein for a toy breed dog. A moderate protein, around 25%, is what Bailey's breeder recommended.

I checked Blue Buffalo. The dry puppy food is 36% protein and after the dry matter of the canned food is calculated, it is 45% protein.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-matter-basis/

Please read this article:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...grain-free-diets-veterinary-nutritionist.html

FYI, at only ten weeks Sophie is too young to have allergies to anything. Her body has to build up the antibodies that trigger the allergic reaction over time with constant exposure of a particular ingredient.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey there! I feed our little Max the Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy (life protection formula.) He is doing awesome on it! He is a tiny guy....only 2.2 pounds when we last checked two weeks ago...he is 18 weeks now. But he is growing and very happy and healthy. His coat is gorgeous too! Soft, fluffy, silky. He just loves it and gobbles it up. I was considering adding a little of the wet Blue Buffalo puppy homestyle chicken to it, for a little change. Do whats best for your baby, and sometimes it can be trial and error. The Blue Buffalo Toy Breed for adults was too high in protein for our tiny Yorkie. She now is on Amicus small breed. Good luck!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are set on Blue Buffalo (we feed ours BB) there are other varieties for BB for your Puppy that I am sure does not have as high a Protein value. They do have a site and perhaps you might want to check it out before you purchase the type of food that would be best.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So I'm home cooking for Gus and Grace... The last month I've been reading, reading, reading on diets so I can make sure they are getting what they need....

Anyway.

I read something interesting.... It basically said most dogs are not *allergic* to grains - but that many have difficulty digesting them *with* protein.

I used to think Gus was allergic to all these foods.... turns out he isn't! He can eat any grain and any protein as long as it is separate. So I will feed him squashes and sweet potatoes with his proteins.... and then grains separately (as a cookie or with apples and cinnamon).

Just wanted to bring that up as food for thought 

As far as kibbles - I agree with what others are saying - most grain-free kibbles on the market are too high protein. Look for something that is more balanced and offers high quality carbohydrates and proteins.

And just so you know - vegetarian proteins are some of the best for little dogs... they are easiest for their liver and kidneys to digest.


----------

